# gagging noise but acting normal



## wshcomtrue (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an 12 week old Weimaraner mix that I just took to the vet and the next day started doing this where she is acting like she has something caught in her throat and it sounds like she is going to throw up but never does. She'll stick her head out and her throat will bob back and forth. It will occur a few times a day anywhere from 30 seconds to a few minutes and never when she is sleeping.

Otherwise, she is eating more than ever, drinks lots of water, bullies around my 4 year old Vizsla mix, runs, just acts normal.

Should I be worried or is this just a puppy thing? I'm not sure if I should take her to the vet because shes doing everything a puppy does.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Did she get any vaccinations? If she had an internasal (squirted in the nose) kennel cough vaccination, that sometimes causes a tickle in the throat.

It _sounds like_ a reverse sneeze, which is common and not a problem. I'd call the vet just to be sure it's nothing major.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree, a phone call to your vet should put your mind at ease.


----------



## wshcomtrue (Oct 15, 2008)

She got her 12 week distemper vaccination but that is the only one she got. I opted out getting her the Bordetella for now but we go back in 3 weeks for her next round. Do you think she should get the Bordetella even if I never put my dogs in daycare or board them?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

If they will not be boarded, at daycare, groomed, at the dog park or beach, it is not neccessary.


----------



## pooka (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree- it sounds like what they call a reverse sneeze. I have a Border Collie that does it, and it sounds like she is choking. It can be alarming, but it is actually harmless. I also agree, though, that you might check with your vet. Also, please only give your pup toys that are tough and large enough that your pup won't actually choke. Hope this helps!


----------



## wshcomtrue (Oct 15, 2008)

Update: So on Wednesday night she started doing it and didn't stop for an hour and a half and at the same time kept trying to throw up. Her stomach had also just ballooned. I was so nervous that I took her to the animal hospital and an xray later showed she her stomach was full of food and poop. I had been feeding her too much. Fortunately, for the next day she went to the bathroom lots and is now back to normal size. These hiccups haven't stopped but now only last a few seconds and they don't stress her out as much as they have for the last few days.

Thanks for all of the help!


----------

